# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  double adaptor for light socket? can you get one??

## wozzzzza

I want a double adaptor for my light socket, be able to put 2 lights on it as one is not enough, dont want to put a new fitting on either. I am looking at this picture and is exactly what I want but the fact that it is a screw connection and not one of them BC I think it is connections. anyone know where I can get one from that has the BC type connection of a normal light globe??

----------


## Random Username

I'm not sure I'd trust a bayonet fitting with the weight of two lights in it...some of them are pretty ordinary quality to start with.

----------


## Bros

You used to be able get such an animal many years ago but I doubt you would get one now. 
Hers the go and I said many years ago and they are advertised as vintage. I remember my grandparents had a light bulb plugged into one and a wireless into the other highly illegal now.   2 X Vintage Light Socket Double Adaptors Bakelite | eBay

----------


## Random Username

Well, it's been done before...  Ten-bulb CFL monstrosity! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

----------


## Bros

Words fail me.

----------


## chalkyt

One of the better DIYs!

----------


## Bruiser

Relax, it's only drawing a quarter of an amp!  Love the cabling at the top - MacGyver style...

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Ten-bulb CFL monstrosity! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

  In that case, they must still be available, somewhere.

----------


## davidajelliott

Why not simply get an electrician to replace the existing Batten holder ( BC Type ) to an "Edison Screw" Type batten holder ? job Done ?

----------


## oldtrack123

> Why not simply get an electrician to replace the existing Batten holder ( BC Type ) to an "Edison Screw" Type batten holder ? job Done ?

  
Hi 
Probably because he wants to use BC lamps  :Biggrin:  
PeterQ

----------


## oldtrack123

> Relax, it's only drawing a quarter of an amp! Love the cabling at the top - MacGyver style...

  HI 
Now I am trying to put this old brain to the test,  but I believe the old BC holder was max rated 2Amps 
AS I recall,  the largest wattage BC lamps available were 300W!! 
PeterQ

----------

